# Pics from the Nov 2016 Cyclone Coasters Swap Meet



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2016)

another great swap in the history books. Big thanks to Frank, Bernard, and to the very patient gent that was directing traffic in the alley, well done and much appreciated 
Now let's see your snaps!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 6, 2016)

I took a bunch of pictures but there is probably a few duplicates just wanted to make sure we got some pics before all the gems were gone.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 6, 2016)

A few more


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow! Cool pics of some cool stuff! So who re-did the Lobdel seat on the Hiawatha?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 6, 2016)

Some more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 6, 2016)

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 6, 2016)

Last batch


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2016)

Now that's a swap!!! Wow.


----------



## mike j (Nov 6, 2016)

I'll say, nice photo's. Thanks Scott.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Now that's a swap!!! Wow.




I look forward to the swap meet all year long. Two times per year




















These first pictures are kind of dark. I think most of these people did not roll their clock back…
I got something in the dark I will show at the end...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2016)

Some classic stuff exchanging hands...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2016)

How much is this Schwinn adjustable stem?
To you $40


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2016)

I got this C model hanging tank for my 1936 electric. 
Thank you Jim


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you for sharing!  I am jealous, I wish I could have attended!


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2016)

Great turn out! Great photos!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice chops

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 6, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> How much is this Schwinn adjustable stem?
> To you $40
> View attachment 379806View attachment 379807



Really?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh just a random loose aerocycle tank ...cause that happens everyday lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Oh just a random loose aerocycle tank ...cause that happens everyday lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




I was wondering about that myself.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Oh just a random loose aerocycle tank ...cause that happens everyday lol




California luv son!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 6, 2016)

Let's just say it was a GREAT swap lol


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 6, 2016)

Great photos. Thanks for posting guys.

I sold a bunch of parts. It was a great day. Thanks Frank and Bernard for putting this swap together.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 6, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Wow! Cool pics of some cool stuff! So who re-did the Lobdel seat on the Hiawatha?




I believe it was rustjunkie (Scott)


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Really?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



That's the "Good-Guy" price.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> That's the "Good-Guy" price.



 what's the bad guy price?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> what's the bad guy price?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Your price.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> You're price.



Your

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Nov 6, 2016)

Price on the Aero tank?     California. DREAMIN


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Your
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Give me a break. Been sick as hell for the past 2 days and on 3 hours of sleep...[emoji30]


----------



## jkent (Nov 6, 2016)

Was the indian with the tiny engine on it for sale? price? picture #4 page 1, I think.
JKent


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2016)

No; this other 1 is at $2400


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2016)

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## Cory (Nov 6, 2016)

buickmike said:


> Price on the Aero tank?     California. DREAMIN



I had that Aero Cycle tank in my hand before anyone else. Just wanted to say I had first shot this morning.  The "asking price" was $1000. What a great deal for someone [emoji106] 
Was out of my budget so I handed it off to the next person in line, who went ahead and bought it. 


Here it sat....all by its lonesome.


----------



## Cory (Nov 6, 2016)

Here are a couple I took that don't look like duplicates. 








This is a great one, I had to hold back from asking "how much".


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow! Great Stuff!


----------



## mrg (Nov 7, 2016)

Are you sure it was a he?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks like some killer stuff. So I'm curious too what does a loose Aerocycle tank run these days? V/r Shawn


----------



## buickmike (Nov 7, 2016)

1k with rust out. Apparently


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like some killer stuff. So I'm curious too what does a loose Aerocycle tank run these days? V/r Shawn


----------



## Barto (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow, you West Coasters gots da stuff fer sure.  Looks like it was a great day, lots of different type of bikes and accessories.  I was digging that airplane on the handlebars


----------

